# What is the best car for Uber business?



## torchidman (Mar 24, 2017)

Any suggestions for the most reliable and eco friendly auto for Uber drivers?
tks..


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Lots of drivers swear by the Toyota Prius for 4-passenger (UberX) service and delivery services.
If you wanted 6-passenger capability, Honda Odyssey or Toyota Sienna vans are a good idea. 
I'd go back through this forum and read others' recommendations as well, as you've asked a question that's been answered pretty frequently over the years.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

A used Prius between 50k and 80k miles is the way to go for UberX to maximize your income.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OLDEST POSSIBLE AFFORDABLE VEHICLE

Cheap UberXL or perhaps UberSelect, depends on what services are available in your area and what the year requirements are.

If you're in a market that allows quite old vehicles, medium miles ancient year cars are best.



Sal29 said:


> A used Prius between 50k and 80k miles is the way to go for UberX to maximize your income.


You MUST be kidding.

Prius with 50k mi is gonna be WICKED expensive

Depends on years allowed of course, but for example here in Los Angeles:

UberX: $2k - 4k
UberXL: $1.5 - 5k
Select: $7.5k
Select/XL: $10+k


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Adieu said:


> OLDEST POSSIBLE AFFORDABLE VEHICLE
> 
> Cheap UberXL or perhaps UberSelect, depends on what services are available in your area and what the year requirements are.
> 
> ...


This is good stuff

XL @ 5k? Some kind of Caravan?

Also you want base everything. Shame that vinyl only comes in commercial vehicles now.

It's not worth worrying about mpg difference that's less than.. 20 or so.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mindthelines said:


> This is good stuff
> 
> XL @ 5k? Some kind of Caravan?
> 
> ...


My $4600 XL is a vinyl-floored fleet model 2009 Expedition

Plenty of older and waaaay cheaper options but hey i'm vain


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

The initial investment may be more for a used Prius, but when you change brake pads every 150k miles, rotors every 250k miles, use very little gas and drive it over 600,000 miles with just one battery pack change and basic maintainance then it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

I drive a 2005 Mazda MPV. The only down side is that it is a V6 engine that after 2,000 RPM is not efficient whatsoever. But I do like it because it is on a good condition, I can do XL and It wont be depreciated more that whatever it is already.

Do not buy a new car to do UBER, you will lose money. Go for something cheap, efficient, good condition not older than 2008 so you can guarantee at least 3 years on UBER on that car.


----------

